# On her way home!



## V-Bottom

Danielle is on her way. called at midnight last and talked to her sister. Would have been about 0830 hrs. here. At 1800 hrs.(There time) she will be on her way to Kawait. Then she said thats when the waiting game begins! We're so proud to have her on her way. A slim trim 6ft. blonde, 25yrs. old and single! OK, know phone calls please!! Bless them all and their families. Keep them all safe till this SH** is over...amen.. ed and denise


----------



## Texas T

Took my son 5 days to get home.

Give her a big hug from this old vet.


----------



## JHG

Single huh? all right, all right. Seriously though, thats 2cool. You must be really proud of her!


----------



## Striker Fisher

1/2 way.... Thank you and your family for their service to our nation.

SF


----------



## jonsan4b1

YAY! Have a SUPER DUPER visit with your young hero! And tell her we appreciate her service. God Bless her.


----------



## spotsndots

like the others have said...congrats on her coming home and tell her thanks for her service!!!


----------



## V-Bottom

I sure will and one of these days I will learn to post a pic!


----------



## SargentMike

Tell her thanks for everything!


----------



## V-Bottom

She lands in Dallas at 8a.m. today!!!!! and supposed to fly out of there about 5pm but will try to get the flight changed!!! Just now heard this.....Huraaaaaaa


----------



## RiverRat1962

Great news! Welcome home.


----------



## jonsan4b1

5?... ah heck, I'd be flying up hwy. 45 right now to pick my kiddo up(find any excuse to get off work..hah hah)... But hey, the USO treat the soldiers sooo well. They need to buy nothing as almost EVERYTHING is free to the soldiers through the USO(they have to buy their own tobacco/alcohol, etc.). I had the opportunity to tour the USO lounge when we put Sam back on the plane after his R&R... It's great. There's lounges to lay down at, computer room, game room. They can get sandwiches, candy, drinks...etc.


----------



## steelrain202

Awesome welcome home


----------



## Browning A5

That is awesome. Great to hear that she is home with ya'll, hopefully through some of the holidays. God Bless you and your family along with all the vets. and thoughs now serving. My son is in the navy, I talked to him last week and hes not sure if he'll have any leave before the holidays.


God Bless,
Mike


----------



## RogerB

good deal - tell her thanks from me for a job well done.


----------

